# Crescent Pepita



## Jesper (May 25, 2020)

Photos of completed Pepita: CAMPAGNOLO Valentino Extra shifters, and derailleurs, Tipo hubs, Record post, down tube cable guide; WEINMANN Vainqueur brakeset; NISI Moncalieri rims, STRONGLIGHT cranks, SIMPLEX rings (50/45); ATOM 5 speed freewheel; LYOTARD pedals; IDEALE #45 saddle; AVA stem; REG top tube cable guides; Shimano stay cable stop; SRAM chain. l have completed this bike for the time being, needs a clamp-on bottle cage mount, and replacement "531" decals for the frame/fork. Using a Zefal HP pump vice SILCA due to fit and color. Although original pedals are installed I plan on testing a set of French thread Atom quill pedals in the future to see if they are more comfortable. Chain change made a difference in performance. After looking at photos: I need to pull through a little more rear brake cable housing to the front, and flip a rear brake pad which is facing the wrong way (oops!), it didn't slip during any riding though.














































Couple more shots


----------



## juvela (May 25, 2020)

-----

...appears to have begun life as a 319...

not sure there be eno' checkerboard tape on there...  

can just imagine all of those evenings sitting up late doing the orange accent painting...

always enjoy immigrants from Varberg

"home" ca. MCMLVI -



			https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/350rui1-jpg.945368/
		


history -






						Historien  - Monark
					






					www.monark.se
				




---

PS - good to see the Rampinellis
-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 27, 2020)

nice lugs and tipping


----------



## Jesper (May 30, 2020)

Thanks @bulldog1935 and @juvela,

I could have covered in chequers, but it's all easily removed. I had to override the build l did for a friend, since his ride was getting all the compliments (my ego). You'd think I'd be happy knowing that others were actually indirectly complimenting me, but no!
The orange "fill in" detailing took about 3-4 days allowing for curing and finish work. Most work had to be hand buffed to avoid paint removal; ended up redoing a few areas because of that. It's nice when stamped and cast details are deep and sharp, otherwise it becomes a much more complicated process; which this project ended up becoming, albeit very satisfactory.


----------



## Jesper (Jun 2, 2020)

Performance update: I receivedI did about a 10 mile and +15 mile rides on this bike over the weekend with absolutely no issues. I think that the chain made a big difference in shifting the rear gears, didn't notice anything unusual; but the shifters themselves are not as smooth as other Campy shifters (there is no "plastic" bushing, just the steel "thrust" washer), and you cannot hand adjust (need a flat tip screwdriver); I may add bushings or exchange with Campy "Nuovo Gran Sport" shifters, which have a better feel, look, and are adjustable by hand. Otherwise, this has been a great ride, saddle needs "breaking-in".


----------



## juvela (Jun 2, 2020)

-----

Thank you for the update and response.    

Are the fittings on the bicycle all as it came to you?

Have you determined a specific date for it?

If hubs original locknuts will show a specific year.

Bottom bracket cable guide a poor match for use with the Valentino front mech which is designed to be used with cable casing.  You have unnecessary friction there at the housing stop.

All best.  


-----


----------



## Jesper (Jun 3, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> Thank you for the update and response.
> 
> Are the fittings on the bicycle all as it came to you?
> ...




Juvela,
Right now the only items that were not on the bike as I received it: brake/shifter cables (except brake "straddle" cables), brake cable housings, chain, bar wrap, seat post, and lever covers. One TT cable guide (REG) is removed. I don't know if the hubs had been rebuilt, but I believe I checked for date on the lock nut and didn't find any; I'll check again. I was thinking about the front shift cable using a housing, but I didn't have a clamp-on cable stop; I would have used stainless housing for that section if I had a stop for it. I don't know if it came that way from the factory as I have yet to see a catalog example, and another example I saw was from around 1970 and did not use the same components (common on these frames, since they were often sold in a shop and had what the customer ordered to be installed as opposed to a standard group), brakes probably the most consistent using MAFAC or Weinmann centerpulls, even on the "Specials" (Campy brakes were more of an optional item, at least early on when Campy first introduced their calipers). I have seen full Simplex drivetrains (rod derailleur on the front), and Sun Tour on these, aside from the "Specials" (92320) which generally had Campy "Nuovo Record" drivetrain. The front derailleur moves fine even with the "extra" friction introduced from the cable routing. Plus, I am generally only using the front shifter to adjust for chain rub on the cage, but everything is greased at the contact points to reduce friction and wear. That's what make actual year and model difficult; if looking at the catalog examples, my bike would have a mix of parts from different models. I have not seen mention of any "Valentino" group, only "Gran Sport" for the mid to lower models; all utilizing the same 531 DB frame set as the top of the line model. I could easily turn this into a "Special" since I have a couple "Nuovo Record" groups laying about for future use, but I like the fact that it retains it "less racing and more recreational" build. I will put a SILCA pump on it, as they were the standard pump used back then, and the Zefal is definitely not period correct. I do have some vintage Atom pedals which I have yet to try, but I think they would provide better function/comfort and look (no reflectors) than the Lyotards.


----------



## juvela (Jun 3, 2020)

-----

Thanks very much for the thoughtful and detailed response.  Greatly appreciated!  

With regard to variations in kitting of MCB products people in the trade have commented to me that because of its location Varberg was likely not high on the priorities list of component makers in France and Italy.  Hence some of the odd and varying fittings combinations.


Owned a Monark model 305 from about 1972 which I purchased new.  It was an odd mix.  The lugless frame was made with Huret forged ends and was fitted with a Fauber/Briga one-piece chainset with T.A. chanwheels.  Brakeset was comprised of CLB levers and _steel_ centrepull calipers.  Its wheelbase was so long that when I went around corners felt like I should reach around and lift the saddle's cantle in order to bring the rear wheel on around with me!

Here is a Crescent badged example of a model 305 from about that time (not my bicycle





-----


----------



## RidgeWalker (Jun 14, 2020)

Assembled and sold the Crescent line when I worked for the bike shop starting about ’73 or so.


----------



## Jesper (Jun 14, 2020)

RidgeWalker said:


> Assembled and sold the Crescent line when I worked for the bike shop starting about ’73 or so.



Do you recall what components were being put on the "non-Special" models?

Thanks,
Jesper


----------



## RidgeWalker (Jun 15, 2020)

Jesper said:


> Do you recall what components were being put on the "non-Special" models?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jesper



Not 100%, it was a while ago!  Bit the OP bike looks stock to me, except the seat post and saddle which don't look right.  That bike is very original.  I believe there was only one model with higher grade components that we sold, it was Nuevo Record components.


----------



## Jesper (Jun 15, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for showing that frame; I just finally was able to take a look at it. Wow, definitely different in many aspects. Surprising to see the 1 piece crankset. Big rake on that fork; mine is pretty tight. I have to watch myself on cornering, but that is typical with most of my frames; made for racing and not "cruising about" so I'm used to, it be a Colnago or Crescent. Those are thin seat stays compared to the "beefy" ones on the 319's/320's.
I'm hoping RidgeWalker might add some perspective regarding the groups they were using back then. I might buy a "Special" frame set from a friend, it had '73 dated Campy NR parts on it, but man is it a big frame (for me!); so I might build it for another friend who was looking for a 60cm 531 butted frame. Not going to be one of my "freebies" though, as the parts alone could bring a pretty penny for many period, and I could use them on other frame sets I've yet to even unwrap! Still a lot of work to do on the BAGGI bike before I even consider another Crescent job anyways. This is a keeper for me.







RidgeWalker said:


> Not 100%, it was a while ago!  Bit the OP bike looks stock to me, except the seat post and saddle which don't look right.  That bike is very original.  I believe there was only one model with higher grade components that we sold, it was Nuevo Record components.



Seat post is not stock, but the saddle is. Original post is steel, l substituted a  Campy Record post using a shim for fitting. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Jesper (Jun 15, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for showing that frame; I just finally was able to take a look at it. Wow, definitely different in many aspects. Surprising to see the 1 piece crankset. Big rake on that fork; mine is pretty tight. I have to watch myself on cornering, but that is typical with most of my frames; made for racing and not "cruising about" so I'm used to it, be a Colnago or Crescent. Those are thin seat stays compared to the "beefy" ones on the 319's/320's.
I'm hoping RidgeWalker might add some perspective regarding the groups they were using back then. I might buy a "Special" frame set from a friend, it had '73 dated Campy NR parts on it, but man is it a big frame (for me!); so I might build it for another friend who was looking for a 60cm 531 butted frame. Not going to be one of my "freebies" though, as the parts alone could bring a pretty penny for many period builds, and I could use them on other frame sets I've yet to even unwrap! Still a lot of work to do on the BAGGI bike before I even consider another Crescent job anyways. This is a keeper for me.


----------



## juvela (Jun 15, 2020)

Jesper said:


> Thanks for showing that frame; I just finally was able to take a look at it. Wow, definitely different in many aspects. Surprising to see the 1 piece crankset. Big rake on that fork; mine is pretty tight. I have to watch myself on cornering, but that is typical with most of my frames; made for racing and not "cruising about" so I'm used to it, be a Colnago or Crescent. Those are thin seat stays compared to the "beefy" ones on the 319's/320's.




-----

one funny thing about the 305's and their close cousins was the crown.  it is a massive sandcast thing, very rough.  socket walls for the blades must be between five and six mm thick.  they fit a chrome cap to cover some of the ugliness.  IIRC some even came through with D-section blades.

the beefy stays on the 319's and 320's are because of Gosta Petterson.  he was their champion and a real climber/sprinter who liked a short w/b and a stiff rear end.  this is why some 319/320 examples exhibit pedal boxing.  the first time i test rode the new Monark 320 i purchased a fall transpired...

-----


----------



## juvela (Jun 27, 2020)

-----

wrt the MCB models built with the Fauber one-piece chainset -

this blog post discusses a model nr. 307 - a definite step up from the model 305 which formerly reposed in me garage

note that it exhibits a quality forged crown from Vagner - no need for an ugly cap.

catalogue pages are included showing related models as well...



			Crescent 307
		


text in Swedish.  if you have Chrome on your machine it can translate for you.

-----


----------



## Jesper (Jun 28, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> wrt the MCB models built with the Fauber one-piece chainset -
> 
> ...



Thank you for the link, great info and catalog photos. I would like one of the full ring chain guards with rear extension even though not original to my frame. It would serve perfectly for the use of my bike (12mph leisure), and look good to boot! I took it out again for nice 10 mile ride with my friend and I can see myself wearing long pants during cooler times when running erands; l hate binding my pant leg.

Take care,
Jesper


----------



## juvela (Jun 28, 2020)

-----

Hello again Jesper,

good to read you enjoyed the information in the blog post

fans of MCB 319 & 320 models circa 1970 may wish to follow this newly begun forum thread from a high standards Swedish enthusiast who really knows his MCB products -

                                                                  Drunk build thread - hot summer Monark 90320 Super Continental                                                                                                                                                      11                                                                                                        Started: 06-25-20 by styggno1   

-----


----------



## Jesper (Jun 29, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Hello again Jesper,
> 
> ...



Supposedly a Brazilian made Crescent.





I'm considering it, but price might need to come down a bit; we'll see. Wanting $225. My size, a plus!


----------



## juvela (Jun 29, 2020)

-----

Amazonian -

frame

appears built with a bulge-formed head.  perhaps one from Nikko Sangyo or maybe there is someone in the Matto Grosso offering bulge-forming.

fork may be a readymade from asia.  note that it exhibits eyelets whilst dropouts are free of eyelets.  dropouts appear to show an integral gear hanger.  if you get bike you can check to see if they are marked... eyelets on front and not on rear is a fairly rare combination.

fittings

front hub is a Sanshin Matsumoto.  the small round holes ended about 1971.  there are two generations.  the early one has dustcaps press fit to cones.  the later has dustcaps press fit to shell.  wheels are dissimilar: large flange alloy QR hub on front and small flange solid axle hub on rear.  axle nuts on rear hub appear to go right against dropouts without washer.

mixed gear ensemble consisting of Shimano Titlist shift levers paired with Maeda Spirt front mech and Maeda Honor or GT rear mech.  wonder if cable guide will be Yoshi or Suntour...

the horrible corroded anodising on stem makes it look like a Win brand from Kusuki but logo more resembles that of Sakae Ringyo.

---

did you get any information on production?  license?  contract?

appearance makes one wonder if something pushed out the back door by Caloi.

have good fun with it should you elect to take it in.    

-----


----------



## juvela (Apr 25, 2021)

-----

recently posted Crescent VM model 201 of 1956 -









1956 Crescent VM-racer, mod 201 (pre pepita)

-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Apr 26, 2021)

Wow that 56 is sweet!! I am a sucker for suicide shifters.


----------



## juvela (Apr 27, 2021)

-----

for MCB fans -

the same poster found a NOS Monark model 320 frameset from the early 1970's and has built it up with all period and specification correct NOS components      









						Drunk build thread - hot summer Monark 90320 Super Continental - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Drunk build thread - hot summer Monark 90320 Super Continental - I have had my fair share of Crescent 92320 and Monark 90320 thru the years. They are somewhat of a staple vintage race bike over here in Sweden. I believe this is my 19: th... Before getting this frame I have...



					www.bikeforums.net
				





-----


----------



## juvela (Jan 27, 2022)

-----

those who enjoy MCB products might like to view this newly posted thread over at BF

"most" of the MCB products posted to North America based cycle fora seem to be from the "boom" era...

...and a few are from earlier

not many postings of post-boom period products

this fellow appears to be of the immediate post-boom time ca. 1975










__





						Crescent Bike, new to me. - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Crescent Bike, new to me. - Howdy Found this old bike on craigslist. Never heard of the brand before. The owner didn't talk much. He did say he bought it brand new back around the early 1970's. He said it was the short wheelbase model. Most of the old bikes I find are not...



					www.bikeforums.net
				





-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Jan 27, 2022)

Thanks for posting that Juvela


----------



## Jesper (Jan 28, 2022)

Definitely a later model. The Vitus 971 tubing was probably from the very early 80s. I think it actually came out in the very late 70s, but wasn't being used by major builders until the 80s. It is a lightweight tubing, I only have Vitus 980 (super light) so I have no idea as to it ride performance The derailleur components also point it towards the later 70s to 80s; I didn't look at the details of them, but I think the black knuckles on the Cyclone was on a later variant. The frame geometry looks similar to my 72/73, but the previous owner of the buyer's bike must have mistaken the year purchased since anything mid 70s and earlier had Campy Nouvo Record on the "Special" (320) model, and lesser Campy gruppos on the lower tier models using the same 531 tubed frames aside from the fact that the Vitus 971 tubing wasn't available during that time period. I know since I have both models from 1974 and earlier. If those Sun Tour components are original they can be easily dated, and thus date the bike to a year or so. The head badge may be another clue since that style came out around a specific year, but again that design was not on early 70s frames that I know of (maybe the difference between the European and export model). The badge would have "C" on each side if the head tube was longer, but lugs interfere so small frames have a modified badge.


----------



## Larry650 (Jan 28, 2022)

Pardon me, but Vitus 971 came out in 1971, was superseded in 1973 by guess what? Vitus 973.
Aluminum alloy Vitus 979 came out what year? Yes, correct 1979! 
The original owner of the orange Crescent bought the bike new in the early 1970's, so 1971 or 1972  is very possible.
Not that it matters much now.


----------



## juvela (Jan 28, 2022)

-----

thank you for these last two posts regarding the timeline for Ateliers de La Rive products

have never been able to locate online a timeline/history for the products

the company web site speaks of the history in a very light manner and no serious history is provided

if you can suggest a source for this information would be much appreciated

thank you

-----


----------



## Jesper (Jan 28, 2022)

Larry650 said:


> Pardon me, but Vitus 971 came out in 1971, was superseded in 1973 by guess what? Vitus 973.
> Aluminum alloy Vitus 979 came out what year? Yes, correct 1979!
> The original owner of the orange Crescent bought the bike new in the early 1970's, so 1971 or 1972  is very possible.
> Not that it matters much now.



Sorry, I thought I had read somewhere that it was late 70s (was not aware that the designation matched year of introduction; thanks for the heads-up!). If true then not all of the components are original. I have a very early "Spirt" derailleur (date code "PK"= Nov. 1973), but it is not the same as the newer versions (no hinge, 2 bolt clamp; different lettering and cage); I believe it was superseded sometime in 1974 (certainly by '75) by the newer version with the hinged clamp. I'm not sure when the second version of the Gran Compe brakes were introduced.

Edit: here is the write-up I saw when researching my Vitus 980 frame about a year ago (http://www.classicrendezvous.com/France/Vitus_history.htm). I guess that the information is in error about the 971 tubing which I never bothered to research further due to not having a frame of that build.


----------



## Jake1 (Feb 2, 2022)

Jesper said:


> Sorry, I thought I had read somewhere that it was late 70s (was not aware that the designation matched year of introduction; thanks for the heads-up!). If true then not all of the components are original. I have a very early "Spirt" derailleur (date code "PK"= Nov. 1973), but it is not the same as the newer versions (no hinge, 2 bolt clamp; different lettering and cage); I believe it was superseded sometime in 1974 (certainly by '75) by the newer version with the hinged clamp. I'm not sure when the second version of the Gran Compe brakes were introduced.
> 
> Edit: here is the write-up I saw when researching my Vitus 980 frame about a year ago (http://www.classicrendezvous.com/France/Vitus_history.htm). I guess that the information is in error about the 971 tubing which I never bothered to research further due to not having a frame of that build.



Sorry to jump into this thread, but I was wondering if you had any more info on your 980 frame. I have a Sirocco with that tubing and it has the reinforced steerer tube like Columbus forks use, but it has 6 ridges instead of 5. Does your frame's fork have the same feature? I'm just double checking since another source concurred as to ridges, but didn't necessarily know how many. Thanks!
Sorry, but no photo since frame is in my storage unit (it's been hard to move stuff with the bad weather and all!).


----------



## Jesper (Feb 5, 2022)

Jake1 said:


> Sorry to jump into this thread, but I was wondering if you had any more info on your 980 frame. I have a Sirocco with that tubing and it has the reinforced steerer tube like Columbus forks use, but it has 6 ridges instead of 5. Does your frame's fork have the same feature? I'm just double checking since another source concurred as to ridges, but didn't necessarily know how many. Thanks!
> Sorry, but no photo since frame is in my storage unit (it's been hard to move stuff with the bad weather and all!).



Yes, my steerer has 6 helical ribs similar to Columbus steerer tubes, but I don't think they extend as far up as Columbus' does. I'd have to measure to verify.


----------



## Jake1 (Mar 4, 2022)

Thanks @Jesper for the confirmation.


----------



## juvela (Mar 4, 2022)

-----

circa 1970 MCB brochures -












---

https://www.ebay.de/itm/393653734355?campid=5335809022

-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 7, 2022)

Jesper said:


> Juvela,
> Right now the only items that were not on the bike as I received it: brake/shifter cables (except brake "straddle" cables), brake cable housings, chain, bar wrap, seat post, and lever covers. One TT cable guide (REG) is removed. I don't know if the hubs had been rebuilt, but I believe I checked for date on the lock nut and didn't find any; I'll check again. I was thinking about the front shift cable using a housing, but I didn't have a clamp-on cable stop; I would have used stainless housing for that section if I had a stop for it. I don't know if it came that way from the factory as I have yet to see a catalog example, and another example I saw was from around 1970 and did not use the same components (common on these frames, since they were often sold in a shop and had what the customer ordered to be installed as opposed to a standard group), brakes probably the most consistent using MAFAC or Weinmann centerpulls, even on the "Specials" (Campy brakes were more of an optional item, at least early on when Campy first introduced their calipers). I have seen full Simplex drivetrains (rod derailleur on the front), and Sun Tour on these, aside from the "Specials" (92320) which generally had Campy "Nuovo Record" drivetrain. The front derailleur moves fine even with the "extra" friction introduced from the cable routing. Plus, I am generally only using the front shifter to adjust for chain rub on the cage, but everything is greased at the contact points to reduce friction and wear. That's what make actual year and model difficult; if looking at the catalog examples, my bike would have a mix of parts from different models. I have not seen mention of any "Valentino" group, only "Gran Sport" for the mid to lower models; all utilizing the same 531 DB frame set as the top of the line model. I could easily turn this into a "Special" since I have a couple "Nuovo Record" groups laying about for future use, but I like the fact that it retains it "less racing and more recreational" build. I will put a SILCA pump on it, as they were the standard pump used back then, and the Zefal is definitely not period correct. I do have some vintage Atom pedals which I have yet to try, but I think they would provide better function/comfort and look (no reflectors) than the Lyotards.



Hey Jesper. While researching two Crescents I have picked up in the last year, I came across a posting on another forum which had a brochure from 1973 which has a 319 model with Valentino derailleurs and stock equipment which sure seems to fit yours. Thought you would want to know. I have a a 72 320 model all original dated with the campy components. Just picked up another yesterday that I believe is a 317. Has the Japanese components and if the brochure is correct on the other forum, it could be a 1970. All seems to fit.Those brochures state that the models under the 320 were available with the Japanese components and Vitus frames that early. Really like all the detail work you did on yours, beautiful. The one I just picked up was definitely a rider and can use a little touch up paint. Was wondering what paint you used to match the color? Thanks and enjoying the posting, Kevin.


----------



## juvela (Mar 7, 2022)

bikerbluz said:


> Hey Jesper. While researching two Crescents I have picked up in the last year, I came across a posting on another forum which had a brochure from 1973 which has a 319 model with Valentino derailleurs and stock equipment which sure seems to fit yours. Thought you would want to know. I have a a 72 320 model all original dated with the campy components. Just picked up another yesterday that I believe is a 317. Has the Japanese components and if the brochure is correct on the other forum, it could be a 1970. All seems to fit.Those brochures state that the models under the 320 were available with the Japanese components and Vitus frames that early. Really like all the detail work you did on yours, beautiful. The one I just picked up was definitely a rider and can use a little touch up paint. Was wondering what paint you used to match the color? Thanks and enjoying the posting, Kevin.



-----

thanks very much for this post & information!

the 319's at me local Monark stockist in 1972-73 were coming through kitted with Campag NR gear ensemble, Stronglight model 93 chainset, Campag NT hubs, MAFAC Racer brakes, plain saddle pillar, MCB headset, Ideale leather saddle of model 80 or 90, Lyotard pedals

three liveries were offered: orange, blue & white

thanks again!   😉 

-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 7, 2022)

A 1970 brochure, and 1973.


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 7, 2022)

Interesting that in 1970 there was no model 319 apparently. But there was in the 73 literature. Apparently the 320 was always just offered in orange but the other models were available in the white and blue as well. The 319 and below could also be Vitus tubing where as the 320 was always Reynolds. Pretty sure my latest, purchased yesterday, is the 317. I picked up an amazing 320 last summer at the Portland swap. Last bike I have been on. Two lumbar surgeries last September and an extensive cervical fusion just two weeks ago today has kept me from a lot. Hence the reason I am not able to post pics just yet. Did 12 miles on the 320 a couple days before the first surgeries and still smiling from that ride. Didn’t want to get into a lot, just wanted to let you know that I wasn’t being lazy about posting pics.


----------



## juvela (Mar 7, 2022)

-----

dunno how easy it is to view but the listing for the Crescent model 319 in those brochures posted the other day illustrates a machine with a cottered three-arm chainset

seller of brochures lists them simply as "1970's" but the chainset on the 319 made me think the brochure could not be later than 1970

by 1971 the 319's we received in my area were coming through with Stronglight model 93 chainsets

OTOH it could be that MCB illustrated the 319 with an example which was already out of date by the time of the brochure's printing...

have noticed this to be a fairly frequent occurrence with bicycle brochures and catalogues

-----


----------



## juvela (Mar 7, 2022)

-----

renewed activity this day on two MCB threads over at BF

new member wishes to discuss the Skandia marque...





__





						Swedish vintage rides - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Swedish vintage rides - I make a call for international riders of road bikes made by MCB (Monark & Crescent). I`m chiefly interested in the classic bikes made in the 60`s and 70`s and due to whatever extraordinairy reasons sometimes were called Skandia in the US. So, HELLO...



					www.bikeforums.net
				








__





						Crescent Skania Road Bike - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Crescent Skania Road Bike - Hello All, I am one of those people who gather up broken bikes and put them back together (not restored, just cleaned up and working - think beater). I then make them available to the local college students because a cheap bike is better than none...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




-----


----------

